# Know where I can find or what happened to?



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the interior of your panel? Or try Oregon Breakers (http://www.oregonbreakers.com/) for help. Or do a search for a PEARL affiliated used equipment dealer in your area.

PEARL is an organization of companies that deal in new, surplus and previously used electrical equipment. Certified PEARL Members are required to adhere to certain standards and must meet certain qualifications.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of the panel.

















Full Sized
Outside of Panel
Inside of Panel

Thanks!


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Some more details. I'm trying to get additional room to add a dishwasher and some more circuits for a kitchen renovation. I've had 5 electricians come in and take a look and 4 out of 5 said I would have to replace everything, get my meter moved outside.. the electric company would then possibly relocate it at my cost and their whim.. basically 3000-4000$ for the job. One said he could maybe do a sub panel, but I didn't get a confident feeling from him. So my understanding from them was that Taylor Electric is out of business, so they couldn't get a breaker to run a sub panel. I thought if I could find the breaker independently I could then arrange for one of them to install a sub panel and save myself 3000+$. 
I just however learned about feed through lugs... and I appears that I have those. Is it acceptable to run a sub panel off of the feed through lugs instead of a breaker in the main panel? ... could I conceivably run a 60amp sub panel off of there?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You already have sub-boxes tapped off the mains feeding your dryer and A/C units.

Its time to rip all that old junk out, and install a single box to handle all your stuff. :whistling2:


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> You already have sub-boxes tapped off the mains feeding your dryer and A/C units.
> 
> Its time to rip all that old junk out, and install a single box to handle all your stuff. :whistling2:


As nice as that would be. I can't afford $4000+ to 'clean it up'


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Who gave you the $4000 price? Is that just one bid, or from multiple bids? It is not going to take $4k.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> You already have sub-boxes tapped off the mains feeding your dryer and A/C units.
> 
> Its time to rip all that old junk out, and install a single box to handle all your stuff. :whistling2:


 
Would replacing one or both of these sub-boxes with one of larger capacity be an option?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Unless there is something very strange about your setup a 200 amp panel should only be in the $2000-$2500 range.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

The reason I've had several quotes up in the 4g's range is because the main power comes first into my 100 amp fuse, then to the hydro meter which is inside. then to the other half of my panel. To replaced the entire panel I need to have hydro in to do a site survey, turn off the power at the pole. All the electricians have said that they would require me to move the hydro meter outside and rerun inside (my cost) and move the pole to a new location because of new code (causing extra roofing costs). If I went 200 amp, i would have to pay the extra for the new lines to to pole. Have the electrical and power authority come in and inspect it all, then get the new panel put in and replace all the old stuff... needless to say, a big job with lots of co-ordination between various people. That's why the quote is so high.

I was thinking I could take the two sub panels for the dryer and the air conditioner off, and put in a new sub panel off the main feed with breakers for them and additional 15 amp breakers for more circuits in the kitchen... a little clean up and some expansion.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Still may not pass Canada code, since you already stated that new service would have to be ran. Check with the Holmes foundation to see if they can help you out, if you are unable to afford the upgrade.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Taylor Electric was located in London, ON. and has been out of business for many years.

The major cost for you is to relocate the meter outside. As soon as a permit is pulled to change the panel, ESA will demand that it would be installed outside.
My area electrical distributor now requires that meters would be installed in 200 amp bases, even for 100 amp services.

Not being familiar with your outside setup, its difficult to make any suggestions, but the stack may need to be replaced along with new service conductors.

Have you had an ESA inspector have a look at what you have, and what will be required to bring it up to standards?

The writing is on the wall and now would be a good time to get rid of obsolete equipment. 

There may be grants available to assist you with the cost of the upgrade and if so, it won't be so financially painful.


----------



## Brisby (Jul 1, 2011)

*Late response*

Hey, know I'm a little late in replying but I had the same problem and needed a breaker. Relay Electrical out of Dorchester ontario still has stock in breakers for the Taylor Electric. I just went there today and got 2 15a single poles, but they had lots of other ones. Don't know if it helps, but thought I'd post in case anyone else still needs them


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

As others have implied, what help would additional breakers be when there is no more space in the panel.

Man, who digs up these old posts.


----------



## Brisby (Jul 1, 2011)

For him obviously no help whatsoever unless as he mentioned he were to put in a larger breaker and a pony panel or something. My reason for replying was that when I went looking for breakers for a taylor electric panel - just googling taylor electric breakers - this is one of the first things that came up. Thus if anyone else was to do the same thing, they'd likely be directed to this post, so I thought posting a potential solution here could be helpful to anyone in that situation. Just cause the person who originally posted the question may have found an alternative solution doesn't mean they're the only one trying to find the breakers. if people are searching for the breakers and google's pointing them here, then they can find that information, so the age of the post becomes completely irrelevant. I assure you there was no "digging" involved, I was simply trying to help other people who may be in the same position as I was.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I just saw this post for the first time and probably the OP has done what ever he needs to do. But my thought was to remove what ever is on the feed thru lugs on the existing panel. Use the feed thru lugs to supply a 200 amp main breaker sub-panel. Install the items that were on the feed thru lugs to the new sub. Add the new circuits to the new sub. That way no new obsolete breakers are required and down the road the new 200 amp sub could be upgraded to as the new main panel.

The only real question does the existing service have enough capacity to add the new items he wants to add?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Hard to tell from pics but it looks like a few of the lugs have more than one wire under them; typically not a good idea. Sorry to hear of your situation.


----------



## ACB Electric (Nov 29, 2008)

Hobb3s said:


> As nice as that would be. I can't afford $4000+ to 'clean it up'


Holy @#@#@#$%[email protected]#
I am defiantly living and working in the wrong place..... $4000 ? wow

A job like that here would go for between $ 1300 and $1600 depending how many circuits, if any wires are short, space to work in, how messy existing is.
man $4000, I would just have to do one of those a week and take the rest of the week off, who ever is quoting you that is making well over $3000 for one days work for one man (experienced professional)


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for a zombie thread revival.


----------



## psav (Jul 7, 2021)

Do you still need Taylor breakers? I have lots that I took out of my old farmhouse. Could send you some if you are still interested.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I doubt they are still looking after all these years.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

psav said:


> Do you still need Taylor breakers? I have lots that I took out of my old farmhouse. Could send you some if you are still interested.


You replied to a 6 year old post.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

georgemcq said:


> You replied to a 6 year old post.


True, but maybe somebody else has a need and this discussion came up in a search. I think it was appropriate and thoughtful for psav to respond.


----------



## Danny137282 (Jul 11, 2021)

Model


----------



## Danny137282 (Jul 11, 2021)

psav said:


> Do you still need Taylor breakers? I have lots that I took out of my old farmhouse. Could send you some if you are still interested.


Im in need of a 20 amp cgq taylor breaker if you have one kicking around!!! You in ontario by any chance!?


----------



## 7848retired (26 d ago)

psav said:


> Do you still need Taylor breakers? I have lots that I took out of my old farmhouse. Could send you some if you are still interested.


I am looking for a Taylor CGHQ120, 20 amp cct breaker. Do you still have some and where are you located?


----------

